
Your amazing brain: Top 10 articles from 2008 - robg
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn16205-your-amazing-brain-top-10-articles-from-2008.html
======
tarkin2
For anyone unsure what to read, the article on noise is probably the most
interesting -- apparently it may help cognition. The article on primate porn
is interesting for a look at social dynamics. The article on your
subconscious, day dreaming and the 'default network' is good too.

------
mattmcknight
Thing about how much less appealing this article would be if it were titled
"My Amazing Brain" or even "Our Amazing Brains". That's amazing. These New
Scientists know nothing about my amazing brain- perhaps it will get it's own
article someday.

